# Cambridge - BBs, Trainers & Gyms



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Anyone train in Cambridge or know of any bbuilders or trainers located near Cambridge?

Can anyone give a review of A-Max Extreme gym- funnily enough also in Cambridge!

Cheers


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

A-Max used to be pretty good... fairly hardcore, but from what I gather, they don't really maintain the equipment all that well anymore. I went there for a while several years back, but NextGen is more convenient for me and I get it cheap through work.

Your other options are:

* Kelsey Kerridge

* Greens

* Next Generation

* Wait until next month for the JJB gym to open


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

I should also add that I think A-Max still do the £5 session pass... so you could easily try it out if you wanted without committing. Parking is a b1tch there tho.


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Big- do you know where the JJB gym is going to be located?

Is it going to be any better than the likes of Greens, LA Fitness etc?

I take it you train at Next Gen at the mo then?

Thanks


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

JJB is going to be at the beehive centre... next to Asda... literally where the current JJB sports shop is.

Allegedly its going to be as good as NextGen, but will lack the outdoor pool (not sure about squash/tennis courts)... but will be cheaper

Yes, I train at next gen... its on coldhams lane, near sainsburys

I forgot about LA fitness at the leisure park too... but of a pain to park at

There is also a gym by the cam river... I forgot what its called... glassworks or something

Greens and NextGen have dedicated car parks, so no problem there

I don't know if it makes a difference to you, but greens has a dedicated womens weights section and doesn't allow kids in

NextGen has more stuff, and is just out of town, so you don't have as much traffic problems and parking is easy (and free)

I'd say go and have a look around each of them... but don't get suckered in by the heavy-sales tactics you will inevitably get when you're being shown round


----------



## the_muss (May 16, 2008)

I used to train in Kelsey Kerridge when i worked in Cambridge. That was good enough - nice amout of weights etc. There are few decent competitors there namely Damien McBride who is a really nice bloke.


----------



## Loz (Jul 15, 2008)

Hiya, I'm a Personal Trainer and looking to re-locate to Cambs by the end of the year... anyone have any ideas re. where's good to work or use freelance?


----------



## n987 (Oct 19, 2008)

the a max gym is under new management and is now associated with tsunami gym. its a cross between mma and bodybuilding gym.


----------



## Tim Megginson (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi there,

I'm a Personal Trainer in Cambridge (and surrounding areas) working out of L.A. Fitness and specialise in weight training, fitness and nutrition. Please check out my site http://www.personaltrainingcambridge.co.uk and get in touch if you're interested


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

thought i'd bump this... any decent gyms near the cambridge/newmarket way?

looking for bodybuilding than uber fancy cardio orientation....


----------



## exalta (Jul 23, 2009)

I've trained at Kelsey Kerridge a couple of times when working in the area. Very good weights gym: DBs up to 75kg, cybex plate loaded kit, couple of hammer strength machines, squat rack, power rack, oly lifting platform etc.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

bump this again, any decent bb gym in cambridge area except kelsey kerridge or greens whatever fitness centre. did search online, nothing good on, might be there are some that dont have websites etc


----------

